# Clapton and Beck together in Montreal !!!!!



## faracaster

A friend of mine called me last night to tell me that Eric Clapton and Jeff Beck are going to be playing The Bell Centre in Montreal on Feb 22nd. 
I do believe they will follow the same set structure they did last year when did a mini tour tour of Japan. Jeff plays a set, Eric plays a set then they play a set together.


Guess where I'll be on Feb 22nd !!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

So far only UK dates and one in Australia are listed. But maybe your bud has an inside scoop. That sure would be a concert. Pricing will most likely be high. I remember the Clapton solo run was very expensive. But, this is the situation.


----------



## greco

Are these two guys any good?


----------



## faracaster

GuitarsCanada said:


> So far only UK dates and one in Australia are listed. But maybe your bud has an inside scoop. That sure would be a concert. Pricing will most likely be high. I remember the Clapton solo run was very expensive. But, this is the situation.


Yes he is very on the inside and as he walked out of the meeting where he was told, he phoned me. It would be likely to assume a Toronto date might be included but.......I love any excuse to get to Montreal !!!!
I'll go to the Toronto date also if there is one.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

greco said:


> Are these two guys any good?


I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## greco

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I was wondering the same thing?


Careful...you might just start a 23 (plus) pages thread...

Apologies to Pete...kkjwpw... I'll be serious now...I promise

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bolero

maybe they'll get Page too......then they can all do "snake drive" or whatever that godawful thing was that got released with the 3 of them jamming, in the '60's LOL


would be cool to see EC & JB together sdsre


----------



## cptheman

If they come to Toronto, I will be there faster than you can play an E chord. Montreal might take a little longer than an E but I would still find a way


----------



## mario

faracaster said:


> Yes he is very on the inside and as he walked out of the meeting where he was told, he phoned me. It would be likely to assume a Toronto date might be included but.......I love any excuse to get to Montreal !!!!
> I'll go to the Toronto date also if there is one.



God I hope there is a TO date!


----------



## fretboard

I heard Toronto on Feb 21st. MSG in NYC on the 18th.

Purely rumour at this point - although from where I heard it also said Montreal on the 22nd - as per Pete's original post...


----------



## fretboard

Up on Ticketmaster now - Amex presale starts on Tuesday

http://www.ticketmaster.ca/event/1000437ABD2F831A?artistid=768018&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=1

$70 - $225.

Guess it wasn't reasonable to expect anything less for prices...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I assume everything but the bleeders will be the $225 variety. It's too steep for me man. If Marnie and I were to go to that one your looking at about a $600 night after adding in the usuals.


----------



## fretboard

$69.50
$89.50
$149.50
$225.00

Amex presale tomorrow - regular on sale date is Friday.


I see Jeff is playing in Rochester, NY in June, 2010 without Clapton and without the same ticket prices...


----------



## Sneaky

GuitarsCanada said:


> I assume everything but the bleeders will be the $225 variety. It's too steep for me man. If Marnie and I were to go to that one your looking at about a $600 night after adding in the usuals.


I just got lower "platinum" seats (in the 100's, row 6). Only $149. Not sure where the $225 seats are but I'd rather be up a few rows than standing on the floor myself.


----------



## lbrown1

fretboard said:


> I heard Toronto on Feb 21st. MSG in NYC on the 18th.
> 
> Purely rumour at this point - although from where I heard it also said Montreal on the 22nd - as per Pete's original post...


there IS a Toronto date - tickets go on sale (to regular folks) on Friday....Stubhub already has a pile of tickets at really really freakishly high prices.

last time Clapton played TO (last year) it was the amphitheatre - I'm hoping in futility that demand for "legally" scalped tickets for the ACC show this year will be not enough to keep the prices up there......one can hope eh?

I get the feeling that Clapton's days of passing through TO for a show in a venue like the ACC are numbered - so I may bite the bullet anyway...I dunno.


----------



## fretboard

Just in case folks haven't seen what they played at their show in Japan earlier this year;

Eric Clapton & Jeff Beck 
Saitama Super Arena 
Saitama, Japan 
Feb. 22, 2009

[Jeff Beck & his band main set]: 
01. The Pump 
02. You Never Know 
03. Cause We've Ended As Lovers 
04. Stratus 
05. Angel 
06. Led Boots 
07. Goodbye Pork Pie Hat > Brush WIth The Blues 
08. Solo instrumental (by Tal Wilkenfeld with Jeff Beck) 
09. A Day In The Life 
10. Big Block 
11. Where Were You 
12. Peter Gunn Theme 

[Eric Clapton & his band main set]: 
01. Driftin' Blues 
02. Layla (acoustic) 
03. Motherless Child 
04. Running On Faith 
05. Tell The Truth 
06. Key To The Highway 
07. I Shot The Sheriff 
08. Wonderful Tonight 
09. Cocaine 
10. Crossroads 

[Eric Clapton & his band with Jeff Beck]: 
01. You Need Love 
02. Listen Here > Compared To What 
03. Here But I'm Gone 
04. Outside Woman Blues 
05. Brown Bird 
06. Wee Wee Baby 
07. Want To Take You Higher 

Jeff Beck Lineup: 
Jeff Beck - guitar 
Tal Wilkenfeld - bass 
David Sancious - keyboards 
Vinnie Colaiuta - drums 

Eric Clapton Lineup: 
Eric Clapton - guitar & vocals 
Doyle Bramhall II - guitar & backing vocals 
Chris Stainton - keyboards 
Willie Weeks - bass 
Abe Laboriel Jr. - drums 
Michelle John - backing vocals 
Sharon White - backing vocals


----------



## faracaster

Just got tix for the TO show !!!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## davetcan

faracaster said:


> Just got tix for the TO show !!!!!


Me too :rockon2::rockon2:

On the floor, not what I wanted but I wasn't going to take a chance of missing it.


----------



## cptheman

davetcan said:


> Me too :rockon2::rockon2:
> 
> On the floor, not what I wanted but I wasn't going to take a chance of missing it.


Me 3. Mine are low 300s. A little higher but less damage to the wallet. Can't wait 

sdsre - sdsre
-- ^ ------ ^
- Beck -- Clapton


----------



## lbrown1

ALRIGHT!!!

just snagged my tickets for this show - lower level for what I thought wasn't a horribly unreasonable price when compared to other acts


really lookin forward to it!


----------



## sproul07

I have mine for the Toronto show and I just heard that Roger Daltry will be joining them


----------



## Sneaky

sproul07 said:


> I have mine for the Toronto show and I just heard that Roger Daltry will be joining them


I think Daltry joins Clapton starting in Pittsburgh the following week, after the Beck shows. It would be cool though.


----------



## sproul07

Sneaky said:


> I think Daltry joins Clapton starting in Pittsburgh the following week, after the Beck shows. It would be cool though.


Ya I just saw that. Damn, I misread it. I wonder why he decided to tour with Daltry?


----------

